# check out my sig pic....



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 30, 2010)

thats my grand mother's family in Warsaw in the 1930s....the original pic is 3"x3" at the most....it was the wedding of one of my grand mother's sisters....i had the pic blown up to 5x7 & had it framed....in this pic is my great grandmother, her 4 daugters, there husbands & children....they all starved to death in 1945 in the Warsaw Ghetto....non survived....i dont think my grand mother ever heard one of their voices again after she left Warsaw in 1918....i opened up a box last June that my mother had that said Philip & Ellen, my mother's niece & nephew (both brilliant minds)....i had no idea what was in that box but 60+ years later i found all the pics, the Yiddish letter etc....an incredible story....


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 30, 2010)

*this was the last letter & my favorite....*

This letter is from around 1944 or 1945 from Warsaw to Brooklyn. It's my fav because my grand mother's family in Warsaw are saying great things about my mother & my uncle. 

Dear beloved daughter and dear beloved grandchildren, may you live and be well.

I received your dear letter, and why I did not answer right away was because there was a lot of work at Leytche’s, and I still wanted you to come.  It would have been difficult for you to read a second handwriting *?).  When your letter came, it was exactly on the anniversary of your father’s death which fell in the same month, and we prayed a lot for your good health.

Further, I thank you for the $2.  With this money, I cut material for a _____and when I will have it, I will send you a photograph.
Everything else is the same with me.  I am healthy and I hope to hear the same from you.

Dear daughter, write me if you got from your ______or if you need to take care of everything yourself NEXT SEVERAL WORDS ARE ILLEGIBLE   Write me whether you received a letter from Leytche.  *Write me if your Hershele already completed school and what the news is with your lovely  Feyge.  That she is good and clever can be seen in her face.  About your Hershele, there are no adequate words.  You have two children who are brilliant.  May they be well.   We talk about them all the time, and that maybe we will see each other at some later time, if it would be possible.*
Further, at Mindle’s they are well and are working.  At Feygele’s it is also not bad.  She looks very well and they have your regards.  She would want that you send your children ILLEGIBLE to spend a week with her.  It is ILLEGIBLE SECTION…  and that they are well, and the children are learning how to behave themselves properly.  She has no child.  It is something she very much wanted at the beginning, but it is a matter of money, and that the earnings are small.  Meanwhile, it has to be like this, but regrettably, she ILLEGIBLEshe says that  ILLEGIBLE.

Now I will enclose a little picture which he (?)
T.N.  I BELIEVE SHE IS REFERRING TO ANSHL – THE ONE FROM THE PREVIOUS LETTERS. sends you.  *He wants to ask you if it is possible, that you should be interested in him, and he is dying to go to America.  We advised him, that since he is a good-looking boy and also a modern one and educated, he should go to America.  America should only take him.  Maybe this will interest you.  He would be ecstatic because he writes that in America he would be able to obtain his goal.  I understand that when you see his picture, you will have a more accurate idea of how to describe him to the person you will find suitable for this.

He is a young man, born in 1913, well-built, 170 (meters?) in height.  He has a certificate of completion from high school.  He is a good artisan, a goldsmith.  Believe me, he earns a good living at this.* 
You will most likely be wondering why I am coming to you with such a request, so I will tell you now, that his opportunities are already gone this winter, and they were quite suitable, very fine genteel and intelligent ones.  They tried to make the matches in order to get a future and a better life.

T.N.  I AM NOT SURE IF SHE IS REFERRING HERE TO A BRIDE OR TO BETTER EMPLOYMENT OPPORTUNITIES.  NOT CLEAR..

Dear sister, I believe that you will do the best you can and I depend entirely on you which side we all ILLEGIBLE and happy, and I wish you do whatever you can.

I greet you all.


----------



## dmc (Mar 30, 2010)

> 170 (meters?) in height.



Thats like 560 feet.... 

Centimeters puts him at 5'5"


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 30, 2010)

dmc said:


> Thats like 560 feet....
> 
> Centimeters puts him at 5'5"



a translator did that....5'5" is more like it....most eastern european jews are small....they have huge brains....smartest humans to ever live....read the bell shaped curve....


----------



## Paul (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.genealogy.com/community.html


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm honestly speechless.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 30, 2010)

so what has  this got to do with a damn ski forum ?


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 30, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> so what has  this got to do with a damn ski forum ?



for me it puts life in perspective....shows respect to our forebearers....the people that made it possible that we had freedom & opportunity so we could go skiing....600 ski days in 18 seasons traveling 285 miles one way from the ages of 33-50 is very rare....from 1988, first time i put on a pair of skis, to nov 92' when i started at k, i did 33 days 10 of which were at stowe


----------



## WakeboardMom (Mar 30, 2010)

Paul said:


> http://www.genealogy.com/community.html



What am I missing?  Is there someplace on that site that will back up the claim that Eastern Europeans are the smartest humans to have ever lived?  "Read the bell curve."  What bell curve?  Where?

The IP was interesting, but the post about the bell curve isn't.

(I thought the Irish were the smartest people who ever lived. Just ask John Belushi...!! ; - )


----------



## Glenn (Mar 30, 2010)

Congrats! 

Word count in your initial post in this thread: 126

Word count in your signature: 107

If ever there was a reason to put a character limit on signatures........


----------



## marcski (Mar 30, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Word count in your initial post in this thread: 126
> 
> ...



You guys keep talking about his signature...Screw his signature, what about his crazy posts??


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 30, 2010)

marcski said:


> You guys keep talking about his signature...Screw his signature, what about his crazy posts??



dood ya gotta be crazy to drive 285 miles one way from LI to k for 18 years:roll::roll::wink::wink:


----------



## marcski (Mar 30, 2010)

And you guys here thought GSS was bad???  :roll:


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 30, 2010)

marcski said:


> And you guys here thought GSS was bad???  :roll:


Ditto.  If the bar has been moved, might as well let the boy back in since he's probably reading this anyway.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 30, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Ditto.  If the bar has been moved, might as well let the boy back in since he's probably reading this anyway.



i dont know of such GSS....what this person do? did he rack it at snowdown?


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 30, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> i dont know of such GSS....what this person do? did he rack it at snowdown?


Before your time.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/member.php?u=4538


----------



## Paul (Mar 30, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> What am I missing?  Is there someplace on that site that will back up the claim that Eastern Europeans are the smartest humans to have ever lived?  "Read the bell curve."  What bell curve?  Where?
> 
> The IP was interesting, but the post about the bell curve isn't.
> 
> (I thought the Irish were the smartest people who ever lived. Just ask John Belushi...!! ; - )



It was more of a suggestion, really.

I suspect there are discussion forums there.


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 30, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> i dont know of such GSS....what this person do?



Interesting comparison:


GSS posted an average of 18.49 posts per day, yet he started less than a thread per day over the course of his 440 days as an active AZ member.
BB posts an average of 6.09 posts per day, but he has started an average of 1.4 threads per day over the course of his 55 days as an AZ member.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 30, 2010)

GSS's posts, while often asinine and childish, made sense and were generally readable. And he rapped some, so there's that.

BB, on the other hand, is the daily winner of the Bunny + Pancake Award.

It is (maybe) interesting that Mike Tyson, Andrew Dice Clay, and Moe, Curly, and Shemp Howard are all from Brownsville. That may explain something. Maybe.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 30, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


> Interesting comparison:
> 
> 
> GSS posted an average of 18.49 posts per day, yet he started less than a thread per day over the course of his 440 days as an active AZ member.
> BB posts an average of 6.09 posts per day, but he has started an average of 1.4 threads per day over the course of his 55 days as an AZ member.



lmfao....thats funny!!


----------



## Paul (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 30, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> GSS's posts, while often asinine and childish, made sense and were generally readable. And he rapped some, so there's that.
> 
> BB, on the other hand, is the daily winner of the Bunny + Pancake Award.
> 
> It is (maybe) interesting that Mike Tyson, Andrew Dice Clay, and Moe, Curly, and Shemp Howard are all from Brownsville. That may explain something. Maybe.



Danny Kaye is the most famous person from Brownsville. There are different periods of Brownsville. I represent "the Jewish years" the teens to the 1950s....Brownsville is the ultimate immigration story....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 30, 2010)

WTF ---------------------------------------------------- WGARA  ---------------da damn i'm thinkin this is an alter ego for our boy here -- tell me i'm wrong ===somebody  puleeeeeze


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 30, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> WTF ---------------------------------------------------- WGARA  ---------------da damn i'm thinkin this is an alter ego for our boy here -- tell me i'm wrong ===somebody  puleeeeeze



:wink:


----------



## Paul (Mar 30, 2010)

All right.... who's gonna Godwin this? Cten?


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 30, 2010)

Paul said:


> All right.... who's gonna Godwin this? Cten?



:wink:;-)


----------



## Glenn (Mar 31, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> BB, on the other hand, is the daily winner of the Bunny + Pancake Award.



this + Paul's LOL,WUT? pic = winnAr.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 31, 2010)

Paul said:


> All right.... who's gonna Godwin this? Cten?



Heh.

Interestingly, the Ghetto in Warsaw is actually really nice now. My step-sister-in-law's apartment overlooks a memorial site that I can't remember the relevance of.


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 31, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


> Interesting comparison:
> 
> 
> GSS posted an average of 18.49 posts per day, yet he started less than a thread per day over the course of his 440 days as an active AZ member.
> BB posts an average of 6.09 posts per day, but he has started an average of 1.4 threads per day over the course of his 55 days as an AZ member.



Are you an actuary? Why are you so concerned with stats?


----------



## Geoff (Mar 31, 2010)

Glenn said:


> this + Paul's LOL,WUT? pic = winnAr.



I still laugh thinking about the Humpty thread on KZone.

http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=23215


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Are you an actuary? Why are you so concerned with stats?



It's easy to look up. Someone made a BB/GSS comparison.


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 31, 2010)

Huh??? Nuff said.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 31, 2010)

<----3500 posts


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 31, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Are you an actuary? Why are you so concerned with stats?



Well, I could have just asserted that BB is one of the most obnoxious characters in recent AZ history, but I thought I'd let the data speak for itself.


----------



## Paul (Mar 31, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


> Well, I could have just asserted that BB is one of the most obnoxious characters in recent AZ history, but I thought I'd let the data speak for itself.



I wouldn't say obnoxious. Eccentric? Yes. At least his homages to his... um... stuff is in his sig line and in the "proper" section. I find him mildly amusing.


----------



## severine (Mar 31, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> <----3500 posts


Woohoo!


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Mar 31, 2010)

Paul said:


> I wouldn't say obnoxious. Eccentric? Yes. At least his homages to his... um... stuff is in his sig line and in the "proper" section. I find him mildly amusing.



"mildly amusing"?...I guess these may well be the same peeps that find tax audits and root canals"mildly amusing". To use a term that his own people would likely utilize...he's a certifiable PUTZ.....although this is all too often a term used with , I believe , mock endearment.....the guys a classic head case , a closet queen .....and ..ironically enuf....NOT much of a skier.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Mar 31, 2010)

...but , in the end , HARMLESS vwould be a pretty good character assessment....although WORTHLESS  and LIFELESS could be added for good measure..


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> ...but , in the end , HARMLESS vwould be a pretty good character assessment....


Funny, I would  use the same assessment to describe GSS. After viewing the S7 poach run, I'd say GSS is a better skier.


----------



## marcski (Mar 31, 2010)

Where is this video of the Brooklyn Born one?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 31, 2010)

it's around.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 1, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Funny, I would  use the same assessment to describe GSS. After viewing the S7 poach run, I'd say GSS is a better skier.



sundown doesnt have enough pitch for my style of bumping, im not complaining....i utilize  a high speed banging method....i also had a pair of fat volkl karmas not really a bump ski....dont forget we havent had bumps at k since the end of last season....


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 1, 2010)

Paul said:


> It was more of a suggestion, really.
> 
> I suspect there are discussion forums there.



Sorry...didn't mean your post with the website was bizarre...meant that the one that initially referenced the bell curve was bizarre.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 1, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I still laugh thinking about the Humpty thread on KZone.
> 
> http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=23215



That's pretty funny.  "Both sides of the _isle_???"


----------

